# froglet shoebox soil



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

I set up a shoebox with a soil mix of peat moss, coco husk, and oak leaves. With oak leaves spread over the top. Prob is that the isopods and springs like it a bit to much and seam to burrow into the mix. think its to light. Think i'll just use soil with the leaves on top......Any recommendations of soil? I have some ocean forest in the yard the i believe is organic but high in nutrients like different kelp meal. would that be bad for the frogs? 

thanks
-Mike


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike, that's what springtails and isopods do. Their ability to temporarily escape the frogs is part of what makes them desirable. They can elude your frogs and start a family. Little Junior isn't quite so lucky and he becomes lunch.
They take up residence in your viv and reproduce, thus forming a long term food source as an amendment to your regular dusting and feeding schedule.
Your mix is not too light. Don't change it. Changing to soil would be a big step back. You should not be using any fertilizers or fertilized soil. Remember, our vivs are much more humid than a pot on the windowsill. The soils that you use on your windowsill, would become waterlogged in a humid viv.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Mike,

For my froglet shoeboxes, I just use long fiber sphagnum moss that I pack down for the substrate. It stays moist without getting messy. The springs seem to like it and so do the plant cuttings that I put in there for hiding spots. 
I also include several magnolia leaves for feeding stations and hiding spots. I pour springs on the upturned magnolia leaves and a lot of them tend to stay there, making it easy pickings for the froglets.

I'm not saying it is better than a soil mix, but it is another option, and it works for me.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok thanks guys. Yeah i realize both these food items like to borrow i just figured maybe i needed to make the food easier to get to for these little froglets. But yeah i see what ya saying. Thanks for the advise


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Can anyone post of pictures of there froglet set-ups. Just curious to see some.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

tell me what you all think of these froglet shoeboxes
pic1 is box i described above
pic2 is the bedding of that box
pic3 is a box i got from another frogger that seams to work well. however it has soil bottom


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

looks good to me. Just make sure it doesn't become over saturated with water and toss in some plant clippings.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Tinctoc said:


> looks good to me. Just make sure it doesn't become over saturated with water and toss in some plant clippings.


ok thanks. will do


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking good...I put in a pothos plant for more big leafy cover.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

drewman1962 said:


> Can anyone post of pictures of there froglet set-ups. Just curious to see some.


I use 5 gallon tanks. I started using 190oz. containers recently, buy am not quite sure if I like them yet.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> I use 5 gallon tanks. I started using 190oz. containers recently, buy am not quite sure if I like them yet.


I'm not too fond of 190 oz. containers for froglet grow out. They are just to hard to open and open without jiggling everything inside. They are great for transporting frogs or selling groups, but not if I have to open 3 or 4 of them once a day or so.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

phender said:


> I'm not too fond of 190 oz. containers for froglet grow out. They are just to hard to open and open without jiggling everything inside. They are great for transporting frogs or selling groups, but not if I have to open 3 or 4 of them once a day or so.


Yep,that's the drawback. The one thing I do like about them is they're light as a feather and they stack well. I guess that's two. lol


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

yeah i was just told i should prob get a 10 gal tank for my trivs to grow out in. apparently they are jumpers lol 
Hey happy frogs = happy froggers right? lol


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> I use 5 gallon tanks. I started using 190oz. containers recently, buy am not quite sure if I like them yet.


Sterlite boxes are also a cheaper alternative.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tinctoc said:


> Sterlite boxes are also a cheaper alternative.


I use those as well. I'm trying several methods at the moment to see which I prefer the best.


----------

